# Smell and Taste Tests



## kdziekan (Mar 21, 2016)

Our ENT is starting to do a smell and taste disturbance test in the office. Have you ever heard of one of these being able to bill insurance? If so, what code would you use?


----------



## evyjeffers (Apr 5, 2016)

*Smell Test*

I have no experience with a taste test by my ENT docs, but they do perform smell tests in the office.  It is a 40 odorant UPSIT smell test and is billed out with the unlisted code of 92700.  As with any unlisted codes I use that specific description and send a copy of the visit to the insurance company.  Hope that helps some!


----------



## Agemian (Jan 26, 2017)

*Reimbursement for taste and smell*

I just saw this older dated thread and was wondering if you did start taste and smell testing and were you successful in getting it reimbursed.  We performed it quite a few years ago and discontinued due to lack of reimbursement for various reasons i.e. not medically necessary


----------



## Agemian (Feb 17, 2017)

*Upsit taste and smell testing*

We have not started this testing.  I wanted to investigate reimbursement and coding first.  Since there is still no CPT code for this testing besides unlisted we are not moving forward with the testing.


----------

